# A Little Translation Help Please!



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ‚ all...

I'm a little stuck, your knowledge would certainly be appreciated.

We are all familiar with the Amphibia, in cyrillic of course being Ð°Ð¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ.



















but, I just can't work out what this says - can you identify it??










and again










sorry for the lousy pictures, in this instance I just couldn't do better, despite searching Ð°Ð¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð under google.ru!!

cheers,

Howie


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it's Albatross...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Draygo said:


> I think it's Albatross...


Wicked! Cheers, that's spot on mate!

Are these worth having, seen a few in Amphiba case, but I'd only be interested if it was definitely the steel case, not plated brass as it seems some may be been...

Thanks again mate, I was at a total loss.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR these were made mainly for export, and they crop up as Komanderski and Amphibia variants of different Vostok models. The ones in "Albatros" cases (Albatros across the back instead of Amphibia) seem to be rarer, but there are thoughts these were simply cases, dials being used up and earning $ at the same time. :yes:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll cut to the quick chaps.

There is a seller from the Ukraine who operates under the names, amongst others, of 'timepieces-ua' and 'andrew-ua' - identifiable of course by the 'ua' suffix. Now, it doesn't take much research to unearth a certain dubious view of his offerings. Without wishing to cast aspersion or indeed make libellous remark, you could, should you be so inclined, find particular views that might call into question just how original some of his offerings really are. Dr Andrew, you might say.

One interesting piece, the actual catalyst for my latest posting, is the VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN ALBATROS NAVY SOVIET WATCH STEEL CASE he has currently. You could find it through a brief search using, say, the above description if you so choose. Or, I could save you the bother. It's this...




























Not much wrong with on face value? But, doesn't that look like an Amphibian case, and modern style bezel? And hang on, aren't those Komanderskie hands? The description will tell you 'made in former USSR by factory VOSTOK(BOCTOK). year of manufactory - approx 1985 - 1989y Mechanical manual movement, 17 jewels, hand winding' The movement to me appears to be a 2414A, but then again, I'm no expert. The problem for me then, is the date aperture/window - should that even be there?

Here's an example of an old model, in less 'pristine' condition, and with both the octagonal case more associated with this style and older style bezel.




























Don't those hands just look wrong?

Again, if you were curious, you might read more with a casual search of 'Rare Russian USSR watch VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN ALBATROS #212'.

We're not out of the woods yet though folks, as according to the description on this chap, it features an 18 jewel mechanical. So, would that make this the 2209 movement instead? It's my understanding, and again, correct me if I am wrong, but the Soviet era Amphibia used the 17 jewel mechanical 2409, while the Komanderskie the 18 jewel 2209.

So where does this leave us with the above examples!?

Howie


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

mel said:


> ISTR these were made mainly for export, and they crop up as Komanderski and Amphibia variants of different Vostok models. The ones in "Albatros" cases (Albatros across the back instead of Amphibia) seem to be rarer, but there are thoughts these were simply cases, dials being used up and earning $ at the same time. :yes:


Mel thanks that makes a lot of sense, perfectly logical. Cheers mate!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here we have a particularly peachy example. Amphibia case and hand set, Albatros dial. A peculiar bezel however, and I can't say that I've seen this before, unless it's just the way I'm looking at it. Appears to me to be almost sloped away from the dial, which I actually rather like.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep albatros, here's mine, can't remember what's written on the back or what movement it has, I'll have to check it out


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Yep albatros, here's mine, can't remember what's written on the back or what movement it has, I'll have to check it out


Cheers Paul, and very nice it is too! I do like these, I think my one reservation is I can't quite work out whether they still have the Amphibia water resistance or whether they have more in common with a Komanderskie. Would you reckon yours is steel or plated brass out of interest?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well mine is in the amphibia case with the auto 2416-B movement

I'm sure it's a S/S case

mine has the same back as this one (obviously not the same case)

(not my pic used without permission)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got it on this orange hirsch active sport strap


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

pg tips said:


> got it on this orange hirsch active sport strap


Works curiously well! Seems to match the Soviet star emblem on inspection. Must say you've kept it in what looks immaculate condition.

Cheers mate,

Howie


----------

